# Gute Linux Tools Tipps und co



## colormix (7. Oktober 2019)

nicht schlecht gestaunt  habe ich als ich das hier eindeckt habe 

für Alle Notebook Besitzer  interessant die mit einem Web Stick on gehen , es funktioniert so gar kann auch Guthaben der Karte mit Abfragen , also das es für Linux so einen Guten Web. Stick Planer gibt hatte ich nicht erwartet ,
das ist sogar sehr Aktuell Update vom 06.10.2019

(es soll da noch tatsächlich Leute geben mit dem Tool Software sehr überfordert und und umständlich über das LXTerminal Ellenlange  Befehle eintippen  habe ich grade wieder vor ein paar Tagen im UB Forum lesen . 

so ein Tool  gibt es nicht ein mal für Windows

CC 
Double Commander
damit bin ich nicht so zufrieden der ist langsam und schmiert manchmal ab,
leider gibt es noch nichts mit einer zwei Fensteransicht  was vergleichbar mit  mit Guten Windows Tool ist Total Commander.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt so einiges unter Linux, was es für Windows nicht gibt.

Ich habe aber auch gemerkt, dass es manchmal einfach an der Rechner/Bioskonfig liegt das Linux Distributionen nicht so gut laufen. Da muss man einfach ein bisschen etwas ausprobieren.


----------



## colormix (7. Oktober 2019)

Der PC läuft hier sehr gut mit Linux , das Tool CC ist einfach sch*e ,
hatte das mal unter Windows das war genauso langsam


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Oktober 2019)

Midnight Commander.....

Aber den wirst du ja nicht benutzen, da er eher auf System ohne KDE, Gnome, etc. genutzt wird.


----------



## colormix (7. Oktober 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Midnight Commander.....
> 
> Aber den wirst du ja nicht benutzen, da er eher auf System ohne KDE, Gnome, etc. genutzt wird.



nee das tut ich mir nicht an denn kenne ich den Norton commander Nachbau der hat keine Netzwerk Funktion kann ich nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Poulton (7. Oktober 2019)

Man hat hier doch schon so ein Thema, sogar angepinnt: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux


----------



## INU.ID (12. Oktober 2019)

11 von 16 Beiträgen waren schon wieder nur Spam/OT/persönliche Kritik oder User-Bashing usw, und nicht wirklich zum Thema.

Nice. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Man hat hier doch schon so ein Thema, sogar angepinnt: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux


Ich denke da kann man auch problemlos weitermachen.

*closed*


----------

